# Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?



## randf118 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

Well my birthdays come around and I bought a laptop off my friend. Nothing special, just something to break being at a desk all day!
Now I bought it and was in a bit of a state (dust/dirty etc)
So striped it all down and gave it a good clean.
It polished up pretty well!

Now my friend said that the laptop should have had wireless built in but has never been able to get it working. 
But with me stripping it down it reviled the mini PCI card slot that the wireless card is meant to be in empty…
So I have been using ebay on the search of a mini PCI card and I found quite a lot of results.
But it suddenly struck me, what if it was not compatible?
Is there any set specific card that I must buy for my laptop?

Or would it be an easier option to use a USB/WiFi PCMCIA Card option?

On a side note, this laptop only has its right speaker working, friend said it’s always been like it…
Could this be a driver problem?
Or could this be a hardware problem?

But its no biggy, at least I have sound eh?:wink:

The laptop model is a Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300

Thanks for your time.
Rob.


----------



## randf118 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

Bump?

Any help would be helpful guys...

Rob.


----------



## randf118 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

...2nd bump?
...

...I know my laptop is not a Sony, Toshiba, HP, Acer or a Dell but surely it must share something in common with them?

Thanks guys.
Rob.


----------



## randf118 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

Hmm... 
I take it that nothing is known?

Maybe I posted in the wrong section of this forum, if so could an admin move this to a more appropriate place?

Thanks again.
Rob.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

Hi Rob,

about the WiFI slot (NOT PCMCIA), upload a pic of it so I can help you see if it is WiFi or find out what WiFI card can fit.

as for the speakers, if only right speaker is not working then it could not be the drivers (IMHO). it could actually be busted.

post back with the pic of the WiFi slot.


----------



## randf118 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*

Hi TriggerFinger thank you for replying to my topic!
I will upload a picture tonight of the internal slot for you to look at.

But a bit of a question, was looking for the drivers for the internal WiFi card on the Fujitsu-Siemens support page, they are named "Gemtek WMIR-103G (RaLink) Wireless LAN 802.11b / 802.11g"

Now this makes me think, would the laptop only work with this card because of the drivers? Or could I indeed just buy and slot in a new one?

Thanks again.
Rob.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens – Amilo L7300 Help?*



randf118 said:


> Hi TriggerFinger thank you for replying to my topic!
> I will upload a picture tonight of the internal slot for you to look at.
> 
> But a bit of a question, was looking for the drivers for the internal WiFi card on the Fujitsu-Siemens support page, they are named "Gemtek WMIR-103G (RaLink) Wireless LAN 802.11b / 802.11g"
> ...


----------

